# ANY ADVISE: Introducing the kitten to the outside world!



## lancashirelass (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all, thanks for all your kind words and help over the last 6 months, as I get to grips with kittenhood!  Litter trays sorted, Christmas trees dealt with, and now at almost 7 months Arty and Mac are being introduced to the outside world. They LOVE it! But it terrifys me, and I've found little to no advise on 'best practise' in any of the recommended books or websites.

I'd be really keen to know your thoughts and how you managed it. Over the last 2 weeks we've been taking them out on a harness and lead (the vet recommended this), and the last few days we've let them out roaming, but in our sight. So far, only our garden and next doors garden has been explored. When is it ok to wander back in doors again and leave them to it?

We won't have a cat flap until the end of the week, so I don't mind spending time with them in the garden, but at the moment I'm too nervous to even pop inside to make a cup of tea.

It might sound silly, but its taking up a lot of time with worry and concern. Especially when I bring them in and they cry because they still want to be outside. Gah!! Any advise, anyone...please?!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't have a lot of advice, but I noticed about 30 people looked at your thread and didn't say anything. I always feel troubled by that, so I just wanted to say good luck with them. I'm nervous as hell letting mine out at all and won't do it without them being on a harness and leash. But we live in a fairly urban town, on busy Main St. Even our garden out back isn't safe to let them loose, so I know what you mean--you feel like if you turn your back for an instant, they're gone or, worse yet, squashed. 

Maybe a cat run would work, or a harness and leash. Two of ours love the harness. The other 3 are terrified by outside in any form.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

What is your situation? you say you have a garden where does it lead? Are you near any main roads? You are doing the right thing, that is what we did with our first 2 kittens we got. Then just let them get on with it when they started coming in by themselves.


----------



## lancashirelass (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you, both. I was getting nervous at the lack of response too!! There is a main(ish) road, about 3 streets away from ours. Our back garden leads onto a cul de sac, and either side there are more back gardens.
There are quite a few cats that roam around our neighbourhood. I'm just terrified, because they feel like our babies . But, I also love seeing how happy they are when they're outdoors.

Your reassurances are VERY much appreciated. Just leaving them to it a little more each day. I might even pop in to make that cup of tea in the next few days.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

It sounds quite safe to let them go. Just take your time and just keep an eye on them. I promise it gets easier to let them go! To make sure they come back every time just make it fun for them when they get home. Play with them and feed them. You do hear of these cats that get a second home. Have you put collars on them? are they microchipped?


----------



## love_my_pets (Feb 2, 2010)

I have this aituation too but i've not yet taken my kittens outside. I live next to a dual carridge way ( the front of my house looks onto it the back of my house and garden back onto a housing estate) What would you suggest? I am worried if i let them out they will get hurt. I have had them microchipped but dont have collers on them. There are quite a few cats in my area though. Do they just learn not to go near the dualcarridge way?


----------



## lancashirelass (Oct 29, 2009)

Mac and Arty are microchipped and have collers. They hated their collers at first, but now don't seem to notice them. It was literally just 24 hours of a little disgruntlement and then they were fine with them. I am very, VERY worried about them finding another home/prefering someone else to me, but I think its a risk I have to take. There collers have my mobile number and state that they're microchipped. There can be no mistaking that they have owners. But I know that some people just lure cats in with food, quite innocently, and its common for cats to have 2 or 3 homes. I hate the thought of that, but more importantly, I just want them to be happy cats and as long as they come back safe and sound I'll be happy. Obviously I'll be bringing them back in (if I can) at night.
We managed 25 minutes this morning, of free roaming, before I panicked and waved one of their toys around. To my relief they came running back to play with it!!
Who'd have thought it would be possible to worry this much?! 
We're also going away in March, and have found a fabulous pet sitter who comes in twice a day. As its early days in 'going outside', we'll keep them in that week and the petsitter will just walk them on a lead in the back garden for half an hour each day. I'm sure they'll be grumpy about it, but I don't want them running off! Its sad that they cry immediately when I bring them in, but they settle down in no time. I think I just need more confidence to let them outside for longer. I'm sure all this worry seems ridiculous to seasoned cat owners, whose cats come and go as they please. 
Thank you for your replys. I can't tell you how appreciated they are!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I would put a harness on them and take them around the garden twice daily.
(if you go to work 9-5) once before work and again when you get back.
I would do this for about a week to 10 days. they will get use to your garden sounds and smells.
Then if you are at home at the weekends i would let them out while you are out in the garden with them. Best do this when they are hungry! I would talk and play with them and may be when you want them in rattle a dish and give them some food.
Do this for a couple of week ends and i am sure you will be fine.
Each time when you want them in rattle their dish and they will think instantly FOOD!!
Also i never let my cats until i get up and i always make sure they are in at dusk.
It's safer for them and the birds too!!
Hope this helps!!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

love_my_pets said:


> I have this aituation too but i've not yet taken my kittens outside. I live next to a dual carridge way ( the front of my house looks onto it the back of my house and garden back onto a housing estate) What would you suggest? I am worried if i let them out they will get hurt. I have had them microchipped but dont have collers on them. There are quite a few cats in my area though. Do they just learn not to go near the dualcarridge way?


Sorry but if you live next to a duel carriage way then you are given them a death sentance!:
Sorry to be so blunt but as a driver for my work i see a lot of animals that die on main roads.
I don't think cats learn not to go on duel carriage ways and there would be no way i would take any chances if they were mine.
Is there any way you could but a cat proofing fence up around your back garden or failing that a cat run?


----------



## lancashirelass (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you Jill, for your pragmatic, pratical advise. This is exactly what I was looking for! Why the books and websites don't suggest such direct actions is a puzzle to me. They're currently having a little mixture of free roaming and on the lead. At the weekend and once we have the cat flap fitted (this Friday), I'll let them venture out for a bit longer.

Thanks to everyone for your advise and support. Phew for websites like this one!


----------



## love_my_pets (Feb 2, 2010)

jill3 said:


> Sorry but if you live next to a duel carriage way then you are given them a death sentance!:
> Sorry to be so blunt but as a driver for my work i see a lot of animals that die on main roads.
> I don't think cats learn not to go on duel carriage ways and there would be no way i would take any chances if they were mine.
> Is there any way you could but a cat proofing fence up around your back garden or failing that a cat run?


Thanks for your advise, but i dont think i'm giving them a death sentence! Thats rather harsh. I would have let them out by now if that was the case! There are lots of cats around where i live and my neighbours have never had any problems with their cats getting hurt- thats not to say that mine wouldnt, which is why i've not let them out!
My vet didnt see a problem, she said there was no need to be buying cat runs etc Although i have been looking into it. I want them to be safe but feel cruel keeping them in when they sit at the window looking outside. 
I'll have a look into cat proofing my fence- what does it entail?


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

There are 2 things you really have to consider if you let your cats out:

1. How dangerous is it for the cat - risks, like the dual carriageway, like a fast rat-run road, like a garden obsessed neighbour, like dogs allowed to roam free.

2. How would you cope if your cat went missing, was found dead.

I let my cats out. One of my cats has gone missing 2 times for 24 hours and 1 time for 36 hours.

I try to keep my cats in during darkness hours. Not always successful as one regularly manages to 'undo' the barrier we fix to the catflap.

I have recently bought a Loc8tor which is great for cats with collars and will try this out. Try googling Loc8tor - has to have the number 8 where the a should be.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

love_my_pets said:


> Thanks for your advise, but i dont think i'm giving them a death sentence! Thats rather harsh. I would have let them out by now if that was the case! There are lots of cats around where i live and my neighbours have never had any problems with their cats getting hurt- thats not to say that mine wouldnt, which is why i've not let them out!
> My vet didnt see a problem, she said there was no need to be buying cat runs etc Although i have been looking into it. I want them to be safe but feel cruel keeping them in when they sit at the window looking outside.
> I'll have a look into cat proofing my fence- what does it entail?


I know it sounded rather harsh and i am sorry i didn't mean to a fend you:sad: I know you love and care for your cats. other wise you wouldn't be on here.
However a friend of mine moved to a house where there was a duel carriage way near by and she lost 3 cats to that road in one year.
A few months ago i saw a black cat on the edge of a very busy road late at night. I stopped and tried to get him to go in the nearby field. 2 weeks later i am driving along there and there he is dead in the road. It broke my heart.
Only you can decide has i don't know where you live and how busy this road is.

Are your cats dark in colour? 'Cause if they are you can't see them so much at night.
I don't know much about cat proof fencing but i have seen it advertised in cat magazines. I don't know how much it costs either. I suppose it depends on the area you want to cat proof.
Until you decide what to do you could put a harness on them and take them a walk around your back garden to get them use to the sounds and smells of your garden.
Then later you could let them roam freely while your in the garden watching them.
Somebody also mentioned a Loc8ter. They are very good. I bought a pack for two cats. Only problem is they kept loosing their collars. That works out very expensive about £40 a time.


----------



## *kate* (Feb 18, 2010)

Glad to hear you've had some sensible advice. Just been through the same thing with my kittens who are 7 months now. The only other tip I can add is try not to let them out, when they start going a bit further, on a full tummy so they come home for food. They'll be fine and you will settle when they're out eventually! Good Luck.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

And don't feel silly worrying so much about them. I would too even if we lived in the middle of the woods with no cars and no predators larger than a mouse . Heck, I worry about the little stray kitten that stops by for food from us. She's obviously pregnant now and very skittish with everyone but me. I know she's nobody's cat, and I'll venture very few people in this town microchip, but we're afraid the stress of bringing her inside with our madhouse (5 other cats, one new puppy, plus a grown but handicapped dog) in her current state is worse than navigating the streets. Come labor time, though, if she stops by, in the basement she's going, because I'll worry about her and her kittens. So, see, you're not silly at all


----------



## lancashirelass (Oct 29, 2009)

Aw, thanks everyone. Very supportive and great advise!! This morning Arty went into next door but ones back garden, 'out if sight', and guess what...she came back!!  Haha. I nearly cried with relief! I think we're going to be fine.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

lancashirelass said:


> Aw, thanks everyone. Very supportive and great advise!! This morning Arty went into next door but ones back garden, 'out if sight', and guess what...she came back!!  Haha. I nearly cried with relief! I think we're going to be fine.


That is great!

(Just note that if Arty goes missing that feeling before the relief will be with you until Arty reappears. This is not a downer - just telling it as it is. Write down somewhere - may be in the Vet card - that your cat led an interesting life outdoors, did things that you would never know about, and that cats have been outdoor creatures for most of their existance. That it is OK to feel guilty and not a reflection on you.)


----------

